# Wanting to switch to RAW, but slightly confused/overwhelmed



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, so I have been strongly considering making the switch to raw, but I am a little overhwhelmed by all of the varying information out there. 

My boy is averages around 68-70# and has an average activity level (He lounges around most of the day while I'm at work but then gets daily walks/runs of about 4-5 miles when I get home). Otherwise, that's about it. He's not a working dog, we don't play fetch for hours on end, etc. He's just an indoor, family dog that gets SOME form of exercise each day, but not an immense amount. 

What I've concluded so far is that I should start with feeding him about 2% of his body weight and can adjust accordingly. 

What I'm not sure of is do I NEED to add in all of the extras like veggies, fruits, supplements, etc? I see some people making entire MEALS for their dogs including not only the meat, but also veggies, fruits, eggs, different supplements, etc. I do not have time to prepare entire fresh meals like that for my dog every day, so I'm wondering if I'd be OK just doing the meat/bones/organs and not adding any veggies/fruits/various vitamins??? 

Also what about cost? Currently I feed my dog Nature's Variety Instinct. He goes through a 13# bag in about 15-20 days. I pay around $37 a bag for it. So approximately $75 per month. How much would it cost per month to feed the same dog (70#'s, average activity level) a RAW diet? Is RAW cheaper? Or would it be cheaper to stick with the kibble? 


I want to make the switch to raw, but only if it's cost efficient and won't turn into a full-time job just preparing the meals.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I feed raw for about $75/month- but that is with a lot of free-range/organic meats. You could feed raw for a lot less.
Many people don't feed anything but the meat/bones/organs- it's just important to provide a lot of variety- at least 3-5 different protein sources. I throw in veggies if I have extra from whatever I'm making, but I do give supplements everyday (joint supplements, fish oil). 

Check out this site:
Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I currently have 7 dogs.

Winnie - 13 yr old Corgi mix, switched to raw around 1 year of age
Kaynya - 5 yr old Chinese Crested, switched to raw at 9 weeks of age
Mauser - 4 yr old GSD, switched to raw at 8 weeks of age
Spike, Fuego, Clark and Wasabi - all Chinese Cresteds that were weaned to raw and have NEVER had anything else (Kaynya's offspring)

My dogs get meat and bones. Mainly chicken raw meaty bones (legs, necks, wings, thighs). Sometimes they get rabbit, turkey necks or ground turkey with bone. 

Muscle meat is beef, fish, bison, pork hearts, and some odds and ends.

Organ meat is usually liver - chicken, beef or pork.

They never get veggies as part of their diet. Sometimes the occasional tidbit (like just now when my DH dropped a carrot on the floor while making dinner) but nothing as a set part of their diet.

The do occasionally get green tripe - but again, not as a permanent part of the diet.

I give some Salmon oil for the Omega 3s and some raw eggs and that's it.

I have been feeding my dogs raw for over a decade and this is the way I've always done it. No veggies and only the supplements they need (based on the individual dogs health).

All my dogs are healthy.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a four month old German Shepherd and he is on Nature Diet puppy and Orijen Puppy. I would like for him to have some raw in his diet a few times a week, I know it's better to have some raw then none at all and the benefits it has for his overall health is/will be outstanding.

Could someone advise me about which meats would be the best for him nutritionally. Thanks.
​


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

It has been cheaper for me to feed raw plus I have saved a ton on vet bills. You really do need a big freezer though so you can buy in bulk and save. I don't do any fruits or vegetables. You might check out the differences in prey model raw and barf and that way you can make up your own mind about it. It was the best decision I every made for my dogs and that was about 10 months ago now.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the opinions! I have decided to make the switch! At least 1/2 way for now.  I'm going to give him raw for his morning meal and kibble for his evening meal. And then, once I get a better handle on prices/meat suppliers, I'll likely switch to 100% raw. There aren't a lot of grocery stores around me that sell the variety of meats I would need. Most sell your standard chicken legs, breasts, thighs, wings, ground beef, steak, etc. Hard to find necks, backs, tails, much organ meet, or anything that isn't beef/chicken/pork. So I'll have to look around more to find places that have more to choose from. Right now, I'm going to stick with chicken as the raw because it is readily available and cheap. And also since his kibble has multiple meat sources. (another reason why I'm keeping kibble in the mix for his evening meals). 

We'll see how this goes for a few months!!!


----------

